

You Can't Teach Speed: Falsifying the Deliberate Practice Model of Expertise - ckuehne
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2277977

======
zimpenfish
Honestly, I could practice any instrument for 10,000 hours and still sound
like I was touching up a chicken. Or try learning a language for 10,000 hours
and sound like I was speaking it through a bucket of horse glue with the
accent of a freshly minted coin.

There's a reason "The plural of anecdote is Gladwell"...

